# What is the best smartphone gimbal for beginners?



## aaravrathore (Feb 16, 2018)

*What is the best smartphone gimbal for beginners?*


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Feb 16, 2018)

Er, what does that have to do with editing photos in Lightroom?


----------

